# What kind of boot oil do you use?



## langfordbc (Jan 27, 2011)

I was just reading another thread and it got me to wondering... I used to use the Logger's World Wax Oil on my Vibergs but it is now no longer available in Canada. I prefer a liquid type that can be "painted" on a dry, or wet boot. I don't like Huberd's, and I saw someone recommend Obenauf's, which I've never heard of.

So... anybody have any other recommendations?


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 27, 2011)

Obenhauf's grease for regular use and oil for touch-up and tongues.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 27, 2011)

Another vote for Obenauf's. The liquid is good but you can over-oil with it. Use it sparingly.



http://www.obenaufs.com/?gclid=CNHdqMSM3KYCFQRvbAodEGNo2Q


----------



## madhatte (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing I've ever found comes close to Obenauf's. I tried 'em all back in the day, but I don't bother any more. Beeswax and propolis -- can't be beat! Sno-Seal is a distant #2, in my opinion.


----------



## langfordbc (Jan 28, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Another vote for Obenauf's. The liquid is good but you can over-oil with it. Use it sparingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Obenauf's Leather Care Products



I loved Logger's Oil but I found the same thing about over-oiling with it. Once every week or two seemed to be plenty.

Thanks for the input, I'll look into ordering some.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 28, 2011)

Obenauf's. I use the solid kind.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 28, 2011)

"Sno-Seal", pure bee's wax. Smear it on liberally, then melt it into the leather with a hair drier. 100% waterproof for a week, then do it again.

SNO SEAL!


----------

